# best streaming (TiVo or other) for hotel TVs?



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

I hate watching a small screen while sitting in a room with a big screen. I'm looking into options for streaming (TiVo or Netflix/HBOGo/AmazonPrime) to hotel TVs, assuming available HDMI connections.


ipad<->HDMI adapter: Does the TiVo iOS app work with one? I've seen some posts that claim that not all apps let you use that. What about Netflix, etc. apps?
Chromecast: I have one, but would need a travel router to work around the typical hotel wifi login screen.
Roku 3: Too big for travel or not? The new Roku stick availability is too far out for me.
Opinions? Other ideas?

Thanks,
tlc


----------



## tchapin (Oct 11, 2001)

I think you'd need a travel router for the Roku as well since it wouldn't be able to handle arbitrary login websites.

Probably the simplest is doing something with a cable. I have no experience with that though.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You should also consider a laptop computer with HDMI. It can duplicate/extend the screen onto the TV and so you can do anything. Netflix, Amazon Prime, anything.
Tivo does not even have Amazon Prime.
You can also copy Tivo Recorded shows (except the copy protected ones) to the laptop and play them


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

I always have s small, lightweight hdmi cable in my laptop bag. 6', weighs a few ounces, and always lets me have access to most TVs. Also consider a retractable RJ-45 cable for hardwired network. I used to travel ~100-150 days a year, so having a well stocked technology bag was essential for handling any situation. Travel routers are great. One login and then all my devices connect because it has the same AP name as my home network. And a travel wifi router with a hardwire connection is better than the hotel dial up 99% of the time.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

tlc said:


> [*]ipad<->HDMI adapter: Does the TiVo iOS app work with one? I've seen some posts that claim that not all apps let you use that. What about Netflix, etc. apps?


The TiVo iOS app does not allow video mirroring. Netflix and Hulu+ work very well and without issue for me using the Apple HDMI Lightning adapter on either iPhone 5S or iPad.


----------

